# Autocruise Valentine's door catch



## Kintrae (Apr 30, 2021)

Hi everyone.Thanks for letting me join.
We imported our 2003Valentine a few years ago to NZ and have been fortunate to have been able to travel around the South Island over the last few months.
I broke the spring on the back door catch yesterday and can't find one locally.Ca anyone recommend a spares department with a website I can liaise with.I can get the spring sent to Scotland if needed.
We are managing just now but inconvenient for the sake of a 2inch piece of wire.Thank you all


----------



## bilbaoman (Jun 17, 2016)

Kintrae said:


> Hi everyone.Thanks for letting me join.
> We imported our 2003Valentine a few years ago to NZ and have been fortunate to have been able to travel around the South Island over the last few months.
> I broke the spring on the back door catch yesterday and can't find one locally.Ca anyone recommend a spares department with a website I can liaise with.I can get the spring sent to Scotland if needed.
> We are managing just now but inconvenient for the sake of a 2inch piece of wire.Thank you all


Hi welcome Simply Springs of 815 Orchard Road Camberley Hastings tel 068788921 will make you one:smile2::smile2:


----------



## Kintrae (Apr 30, 2021)

Thanks for the response.I,ll contact them tomorrow


----------



## bilbaoman (Jun 17, 2016)

You are welcome always nice to hear from someone from in NZ i have cousins in Whangarei north island


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

I consider myself to be very fortunate that I have also toured the south island of NZ in a motorhome. Simply stunning scenery and so friendly.


----------

